# How to adjust surround sound speaker volumn?



## LindasHeadache (Jul 18, 2012)

Surround sound in HD has speaking in the background and background sound in the foreground? How to adjust?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF

Make sure the speakers are connected to the correct outputs.
Play some music in stereo only - sound should only be coming from the fronts.
Run the test tone and adjust the speakers.

Can't really be anything else.


----------

